# Married without children



## emmanual (Jan 4, 2010)

Hi all i am new to the site.
I am 27 year old male my wife is 24 year old, we have spoke about having children in the past however now we have supassed and left it alone for a while. I don't think ill ever have children no matter how much i try, i don't know why maybe i am infertile i never have had a test and i can't until i have tried for over a year according to the doctor.

I have tried before with other women, all have had babies from other men after they met me, so now i know its me, maybe its the cannabis i use to smoke as a young one? maybe its the achoical or maybe its the damage i have had done to my privates such as girls kicking them?

whatever the cause, it donest seem to happen for me and i would like it but, i guess i am going to live a life of solitude with my life until one of us dies.


----------



## Renfred07 (Nov 18, 2010)

Don't you get nervous.Many people don't realize that about half of the time, infertility – the inability to conceive – is due to male factors. Certain circumstances can adversely affect a man's sperm quality and your chances of achieving a pregnancy. Here are some tips toward male fertility awareness.

*Beware of the Varicocele*
The most common cause of male infertility (about 40 percent of cases) is a varicocele. A varicocele is a dilated vein or set of veins that can affect the temperature and chemical balance of the testicles (most commonly on the left side). A urologist should be consulted for this condition.

*Know Your Childhood Illnesses*
Many childhood illnesses or events can adversely effect sperm development. These include viral diseases, especially mumps (an acute viral disease with symptoms that include fever, swelling, tenderness of one or more of the salivary glands, and testicle swelling in 15 to 25 percent of cases). If mumps affects both testicles, it can lead to permanent sterility.

*Know Your Surgical History*
Hernia surgery can also have an adverse effect, as can surgery of the genitalia or bladder neck. 

*Beware of Medications*
Certain drugs may adversely effect sperm production, such as Tagamet (cimetidine), sulfasalizine, nitrofurantoin and steroids. Check with your physician before discontinuing use of any prescribed medication.)


----------

